# Gaming on Hamachi



## axxo (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi
I just want to play some games online......am on bsnl 256kbps plan is this suffice enought to game on hamachi networks..

i tried to find some servers on net to test the performance..but every network i tried replies "full"..so can anyone setup a server so that we can have a game on..


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 7, 2008)

By Hamachi u mean the software that allows u to create VPN's right?
I used to play AOE II- Conquerors with my frns and a 128kbps connxn was great , never had lag.

Regards,
ray


----------



## axxo (Jan 7, 2008)

do you mean i can play games only like aoe or even nfs without any lag?


----------



## vaibhavtek (Jan 7, 2008)

i think so.


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 7, 2008)

What games?


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 7, 2008)

AOE yea, but NFS needs more i guess,
Its a racing game after all and needs more info, unlike strategy games , i think.
WTH, why not try?

Regards,
ray


----------



## axxo (Jan 7, 2008)

most wanted and cod 2

that adsl upload speed is only 64 kbps so i dont think it will do any good


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 7, 2008)

Best way is to , make the guy with the most bandwidth host the game and you join, 
that way u need to send/recieve info from one source, unlike the host which communicates with many.

Regards,
ray


----------



## axxo (Jan 7, 2008)

rayraven said:


> Best way is to , make the guy with the most bandwidth host the game and you join,
> that way u need to send/recieve info from one source, unlike the host which communicates with many.
> 
> Regards,
> ray



^^ thats vital info..thanks rayraven....

now i need to find the guy with the most bandwidth.


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 7, 2008)

You are on bsnl 256 plan arent you,that's got some pretty good upload speeds,
A frnd of mine with the same connxn used to host the game , when our other frnd who had a better connxn wasnt avaiable. 

Regards,
ray


----------



## axxo (Jan 7, 2008)

how??although its 256kbps the upload speed is paltry 64kbps..thats too low to host rite?


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 7, 2008)

It doesn't really matter for unlimited connections as long as the speeds are above 256, any one can host but you do know that Hamachi is for pirated game sessions when you can't get them to work online. And please don't touch Hamachi if you got an original game, it will be disabled totally, how, I don't know, but I had my original UT2k4 wasted like thus.


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 7, 2008)

axxo said:


> how??although its 256kbps the upload speed is paltry 64kbps..thats too low to host rite?



I dont know abt Bsnl connxns, I just know that my frnd used to host an AOE game on it and it went well,Perhaps AOE doesnt need more that 64.
And why is it like that, i mean only 64kbps upload?

Regards,
ray


----------



## axxo (Jan 7, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Hamachi is for pirated game sessions



the reason for which i opted for 



			
				rayraven said:
			
		

> I dont know abt Bsnl connxns, I just know that my frnd used to host an AOE game on it and it went well,Perhaps AOE doesnt need more that 64.
> And why is it like that, i mean only 64kbps upload?



thats the fact adsl connections likely to have 1/4 of its rated speed for upload...

anyway..if anyone willing to join my network..
details here
network name: nfsnixx
password: 123


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 7, 2008)

i think 64kbps is not enough for hosting a game.

We play(friends) ut2k4 in Singapore servers which are always empty,


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 7, 2008)

I've played dota on Hamachi, for all I remember, myfriend who had 128kbps sify had lag in the game.


----------



## axxo (Jan 7, 2008)

hey.....played nfs:mw for the first time against real human opponents..it was a great experience

we were 4 played sprint,circuit, drag....dont ask me how i finish the race..
.
.
.
.
i was able to finish fourth position atleast


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 7, 2008)

@zyberboy
Hi, can we have a UT2k4 or 3 MP. I have 128Kbps unlimited with 128 uplink, and is able to play most games including UT2k4 nd Ut3demo online with it[but most servers sux...only liked few of them like vstreet etc].


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 7, 2008)

ANd guys MTNL provides 256kbps upload speeds,dunno why BSNL provides 64kbps only?


----------



## xbonez (Jan 7, 2008)

i've played a lot of CS n Colin Mc Rae (with s18000) over hamachi when i had a 256kbps MTNL connection. never had lag problems. CS gave high pings though when more than 4 players connected


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 7, 2008)

aravind_n20 said:


> @zyberboy
> Hi, can we have a UT2k4 or 3 MP. I have 128Kbps unlimited with 128 uplink, and is able to play most games including UT2k4 nd Ut3demo online with it[but most servers sux...only liked few of them like vstreet etc].


ok, when 
and wts the problem with other servers


----------



## baccilus (Jan 7, 2008)

@axxo: off topic----Does your name come from aXXo, the movie man?


----------



## napster007 (Jan 7, 2008)

of course man!!! Do you the real aXXo will be hanging around here?????

ps- read my sig


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 7, 2008)

others servers...very high pings like 200~300.
vstreet pings 40~50


----------



## axxo (Jan 7, 2008)

baccilus said:


> @axxo: off topic----Does your name come from aXXo, the movie man?





			
				napster007 said:
			
		

> of course man!!! Do you the real aXXo will be hanging around here?????
> 
> ps- read my sig



 dont get me in the hands of fbi guyz


----------



## baccilus (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## spikygv (Jan 8, 2008)

i'm a newbie. .how can i use hamachi to play racing games like carbon , most wanted , fifa 07 with my frends using hamachi ? could u explain the procedure ? thanks


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 8, 2008)

@sagargv
both of u install hamachi, then one of u start a network. Give its name nd pass to others, nd those who join will be seen as virtual lan systems.
Now nyone host nd others join as in lan


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 8, 2008)

Read the tutorial from the hamachi site:
*secure.logmein.com/products/hamachi/Hamachi_Getting_Started_Guide.pdf

Regards,
ray


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 8, 2008)

Forget racing, anybody up for shooters? UT/3/CoD2/4/FEAR/Crysis/STALKER.

Interested players list their shooters here please.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 8, 2008)

^^
COD4,STALKER:shadow of chenrobyl


----------



## spikygv (Jan 8, 2008)

ya , i hosted and my frend joined . now wat do i do ? how do i get the game running. take nfs carbon as example as i have it installed.

thanks


----------



## axxo (Jan 8, 2008)

sagargv said:


> ya , i hosted and my frend joined . now wat do i do ? how do i get the game running. take nfs carbon as example as i have it installed.
> 
> thanks



Carbon has no LAN options so cant be played with hamachi *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=62773


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 8, 2008)

guys,me and T159 tried playin STALKER shadow of chernobyl on hamachi but cudnt play.
can anybody tell the whole procedure??


----------



## axxo (Jan 8, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> guys,me and T159 tried playin STALKER shadow of chernobyl on hamachi but cudnt play.
> can anybody tell the whole procedure??



Try this tool its in russian lang..but steps(eng) are included to play almost any game on hamachi..
*nfs.com.ua/file_download.phtml?id=324


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 8, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> guys,me and T159 tried playin STALKER shadow of chernobyl on hamachi but cudnt play.
> can anybody tell the whole procedure??


It aint that easy kiddo,and specially tricky on dynamic IPs.

I hope you forgot to do the most important step,set the priority of hamachi over your LAN(drag and drop should do)


----------



## spikygv (Jan 8, 2008)

ok. can u tell me how to do it for fifa 07 or nfs hot pursuit 2 ?
thankx


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 8, 2008)

^^no.use google instead.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 8, 2008)

u guys play in gg server also there is CSS,CS1.6,Quake 4,Starcraft ,WarCraft ,


----------

